# Sinkende, geflochtene Schnur - Marktüberblick?



## chris981 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

was gibt es denn momentan für sinkende, geflochtene Schnüre auf dem Markt? Ich kenne nur die sinkende Version der Whiplash, welche allerdings grottenschlecht sein soll.

Vor kurzem habe ich was von einer neu auf den Markt gekommenen, sinkenden Schnur gelesen, allerdings den Namen schon wieder vergessen  Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen....

mfg,
Chris


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sinkende, geflochtene Schnur - Marktüberblick?*

Hi!
Ich meine es gibt eine sinkende DAM Hypron und die ist gut, fischt ein Kumpel von mir und ist sehr zufrieden.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pilkman (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sinkende, geflochtene Schnur - Marktüberblick?*

Hi,

vielleicht äußert sich Rene (meckpomm) ja noch zu diesem Thema. Ich habe bei ihm mitbekommen, dass er verschiedene sinkende Geflechte getestet hat und letztlich bei der Nash Bulletbraid in 15lbs hängen geblieben ist. 

Dies allerdings nur für die Verwendungsfälle, wenn die Montage punktgenau mit dem Boot abgelegt wird - das Wurfverhalten soll im Gegensatz zu den übrigen Eigenschaften wohl eher bescheiden sein.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, da ich diesbezüglich keine eigenen Erfahrungen habe. #h


----------



## Carptigers (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sinkende, geflochtene Schnur - Marktüberblick?*

Von Fox gibts noch eine , glaube Submerge oder so heißt die.;+


----------



## chris981 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sinkende, geflochtene Schnur - Marktüberblick?*

Danke schon mal, das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. 

Fox Submerge Plus
Kevin Nash Bullet Braid
DAM HYPRON EXTREME

Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit den Schnüren hat, dann nur raus damit! Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen mir die Schnüre mal anzusehen und auszuprobieren.

mfg,
Chris981


----------



## meckpomm (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sinkende, geflochtene Schnur - Marktüberblick?*

Moin

Stimmt die Nash Bullet Braid hab ich auf meinen Rollen, allerdings nutze ich sie nur zum auslegen. Die schnur ist wirklich dick und die oberfläche ist sehr rau. Daher neigt sie bei den meisten Rollen(u.a. Big Baitrunner LC und Daiwa Infinity) zu Perücken. Mit meinen jetzigen Rollen(Power Aero XT) klappt es aber, wenn auch die weite nicht stimmt. Dafür sinkt die schnur wirklich, auch bei kalten Wasser(die Dichte ist ja dann höher). Nicht gesunken ist bei kalten Wasser die Fox Submerge, deshalb haben wir sie im sommer nicht mehr probiert.
Ich weiss aber momentan nicht ob es die Nash noch gibt.

Es fallen mir ad hoc noch einige weiter Schnüre ein, die sinken sollen.

Fox Gravitron
Proline Sinking Braid Ultra Heavy
diverse Schnüre von WS, mit bis zu drei eingeflochtenen Kevlar(?)Fäden

Spontan würde ich die Proline testen wollen, leider hat sich meine Fischerei geändert und ich lege nur noch selten aus.

MfG Rene


----------

